# I am way to HOT



## tcooper1 (Jun 22, 2008)

I am having a BIG problem with heat.I have 2 oscillating tower fans,2 "oscillating small round fans,My intake and exhaust is "air flow 465 cfm's plus on the intake I have 165 cfm Dayton blower buster fan..There is only 1 90 degree bend each fans duct work..AND MY ROOMS ARE STILL AT HIGH 90'S....Please help I am at wits end....I have research and I did what everything said to do...What am I missing????:hairpull: .I cant afford a cool tube is there anything else I could do.

Thank you all so much for your help that you have given me in the past.I have learned so much from you .I keep learning from this site.Without you I truly would have lost my girls a few times..... and I thank you for it....


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 22, 2008)

What kind of air conditioning do you have?


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Unfortunately I do not have air cond.I would have no where to put it without knocking another whole in the Landlords wall...They are cool with everything but I already have, moved...added and moved again trying to get the right thing going so it isnt so hot.I know they wouldnt mind but I have 4 large wholes in their walls leading outside already......thank you so much for your help I dont know what to do without spending money(alot) and no wholes.I mean the whole thing I could do if I really really had to...but....


----------



## Roken (Jun 22, 2008)

Is there any possible way you can bring in some fresh air from outside??  Maybe later when your lease is over pay a drywall tec to come fix your needed holes.  Stop at nothing, and achive the greatest you can.  Peace and Love!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

Look on ebey for cheap portable air conditioners


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 22, 2008)

any bends in ducting drastically reduce the efficiency of inline fans so if possible try maybe hanging inline fans differently so as to eliminate this.

i for example even have one of my 6" rvks suspended by some rope on its side venting out through my roofspace and the attached ducting out of my flower room is more or less in the vertical position.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 22, 2008)

sorry missed that bit are the ballasts in the room if so if you can have them outside the room this will lower temps as will directly pointing one fan at each ballast if they have to stay in the room and do the same with lights directly aim fans at light bulbs.

this is something i do always.

i even use digital ballasts which run cool compared to conventional ballasts but even then i have one small deskfan on full power aimed at ballasts.

pkj


----------



## brushybill (Jun 22, 2008)

you could make a cool tube, there is a link in the resources section, you can pick up a bake around on ebay for under $20.00


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 22, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> sorry missed that bit are the ballasts in the room if so if you can have them outside the room this will lower temps as will directly pointing one fan at each ballast if they have to stay in the room and do the same with lights directly aim fans at light bulbs.
> 
> this is something i do always.
> 
> ...


 
My ballasts are in the rooms...Taking them out asap....thank you definitely going to do what ever it takes.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 22, 2008)

brushybill said:
			
		

> you could make a cool tube, there is a link in the resources section, you can pick up a bake around on ebay for under $20.00


I thougt I saw that link and then couldnt find.I will look again...I couldnt find it last night before I posted this thread.....
thank you so much now that I know there is a thread I will look harder...I thought I was just seeing things:holysheep: .....thanks again


----------



## brushybill (Jun 22, 2008)

you should see a significant heat reduction, magnetic ballasts get pretty hot


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Roken said:
			
		

> Is there any possible way you can bring in some fresh air from outside?? Maybe later when your lease is over pay a drywall tec to come fix your needed holes. Stop at nothing, and achive the greatest you can. Peace and Love!!!!!
> 
> My intake and exhaust is hooked up to outside.I want to achieve what ever it takes.. but money is a problem...I am poor white trailer. trash....LOL  just kidding...I dont even live in a trailer.anyway Money is a issue but I look on ebay and Creigs list ect. ect. for fans and air cond.
> thank you so much for your help.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 22, 2008)

brushybill said:
			
		

> you should see a significant heat reduction, magnetic ballasts get pretty hot


 
Thank you so much...I never thought of the ballest being hot...In my other rooms they were out side of the rooms...I should have thought of it....thank you again....You have help alot
have a great day


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2008)

I think you should make a cool tube--the difference in heat between an air cooling and not is substantial.  I could never keep my room temps in line if I didn't air cool my hood.  

I think the Pyrex bake arounds are superior to the hurricane lamp glass because is is tubular and easier to connect to.  When connecting ducting, fans etc to a cool tube, the best fitting is a plumbing fitting called a "no-hub coupling".  It consists of a stainless steel band with 2 hose clamps and a rubber sleeve.  I didn't use the rubber sleeve part because I though the heat might be too much.  I'll look for a good link to constructing one.


----------



## brushybill (Jun 22, 2008)

there is a good cooltube diy by bearfootbob, but i dont know how to give you the link, maybe one of the mods can help you out


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 22, 2008)

diy by bearfootbob

www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23982


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 22, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I think you should make a cool tube--the difference in heat between an air cooling and not is substantial. I could never keep my room temps in line if I didn't air cool my hood.
> 
> I think the Pyrex bake arounds are superior to the hurricane lamp glass because is is tubular and easier to connect to. When connecting ducting, fans etc to a cool tube, the best fitting is a plumbing fitting called a "no-hub coupling". It consists of a stainless steel band with 2 hose clamps and a rubber sleeve. I didn't use the rubber sleeve part because I though the heat might be too much. I'll look for a good link to constructing one.


 
Thank you so VERY much....I knew if I came here for help everyone would help!!!!!
I have all these great things to do for my rooms....GOING TO DO THEM ALL.....If I do everything that has been sugjested I should be OK!!!!
thank you all so very much.....Going to look for barefootbob now...LOL
Have a great day and thanks again...this site is the best


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 22, 2008)

Your welcome Sista have a great day & good morning to ya to


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2008)

I got my Pyrex bake arounds on E-Bay for around $10.00.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 22, 2008)

are you sucking the hot air away and bringing in fresh cool air or recirculating it in relating areas?

if your giving fresh air you will need cooling brother....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2008)

all  can say is be sure intake is low and exhaust is high in room...also Get a fan to bloww on light bulb set to timer...you add ac in a small area and you decrease your grow area...you can lower temps without ac...more ventilation...You said you had $ issues and an AC will add to the the power bi..just my .02

ParkingJoe....a 90 degree bend in duct is used to keep light out....atleast that what I use it for..(light travels in straight line)..and if you have a good inline fan befor the 90 not after wont lose much air flow..IMO..

KEEP M GREEN


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok I got both ballast on the out side of the rooms.Last night my rooms were in the high 90's ..lets see if this works...Thank you so much.I never thought about them...My other rooms had them on the out side....thanks again....
have a great day


----------



## lyfr (Jun 23, 2008)

looks like you got it covered tc...keep us posted!


----------



## someguy (Jun 23, 2008)

"My intake and exhaust is "air flow 465 cfm's plus on the intake I have 165 cfm Dayton blower buster fan.."

if you have a 465 on the exhaust, a 165 on the intake i think would slow down to total airflow. airflow only flows about as much as your smallest fan, someone correct me if im wrong. and anything thats hot put outside room  definatley ballasts. if possible put your air pump outside also


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you  all so much for you help...It turned out to be the ballast.....Thank you so much Parkingjoe!!!!! You were right, that is what the heat problem was.I took them out last night and my temps have been at 77 this early am and 80 in the late last night...Thank you   thank you.....Parkingjoe  you helped me alot.I was fixing to spend money I didnt have....again thank you...I wish I could buy you a car....lol...jk


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 24, 2008)

ParkingJoe....a 90 degree bend in duct is used to keep light out....atleast that what I use it for..(light travels in straight line)..and if you have a good inline fan befor the 90 bend not after wont lose much air flow..IMO..

thanks for the info

lol

i too use 90 degree bends in ducting drawing air passively into grow rooms and yes to keep light out and as ducting is reflective to a degree it will pass on light into room if light is strong enough outside of room.

also if the 90 degree bend is on the side of the fan pulling air through it will lose efficiency.

but if on the side of the fans exhaust it wont matter much at all.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks tc but my wife bought me one recently


lol

although id be tempted by a honda civic type RR

yes RR

pkj


----------

